
The New Way to Monetizing OSS by Using Token Economy - aggre
https://devtoken.rocks/alpha/en
======
yutaro
Wonderful project!

------
erdaniels
How does number of downloads necessarily coorelate to values? What about forks
and royalties? Does this necessarily need to be based on blockchain?

~~~
aggre
Large projects can monetize in other ways. It's best for small but technically
essential libraries. e.g., like vue-xxx, rollup and moment. By issuing a new
token, it is possible to monetize without changing the license while keeping
OSS free.( [https://medium.com/devtoken/dev-tokens-for-
oss-a63e55c60e6b](https://medium.com/devtoken/dev-tokens-for-oss-a63e55c60e6b)
)

